# Table Legs



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

I am a bit of a wood worker and follow the threads in this section with great interest. Of all the machines I have in my shop/garage, a lathe is not one of them. Well, I do have a very small lathe I use for turning an occasional rod grip. I am working on a table made of Hickory with an old distressed look and I need some legs turned. I have already glued up the stock. Its planed and sized to the rough dimensions. We're talking about 3"x28" final dimensions. Since I bought a new jointer for myself for Christmas its too soon (what she said) to buy a lathe. I am looking for suggestions on where or who might be able to turn up some legs for me. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks...Tom D


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tom I know a guy in Spring that might do those for you. He has a robust lathe and it is big. He does some good work too. I will get with him and see what he says.


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

That would be awesome Bobby. If he likes turning Pecan I have some very Very large chunks of Pecan from a tree I took down at my FIL's home back in July that we could figure out a way to get some of it to him. The tree had to be at least fifty years old. Let me know if he can help out. The turnings are pretty basic. I can post up some examples if needed.



Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am waiting on a call back from him now.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not too far from you if you want to stop by this weekend and turn them yourself or I can help/do it, whatever. I'm going to be in the garage all day sat and sunday morning.

later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The guy I was trying to get is going to be out of town. Sounds like a plan Biggreen.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, fishnfurlife stopped by sat morning to turn his table legs. We had a couple small catchs but I guess that will add to his "distressed" table? My tail stock broke on me before we turned the first one. I managed to get it rigged enough to work. He's supposed to post up some pictures soon.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

biggreen said:


> My tail stock broke on me before we turned the first one. biggreen[/QUOTE
> 
> Was it a spectacular catch ?


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

*Shes finished*

Well I finally finished my first piece of furniture that included lot of first for me. I mean, I've been building STUFF for a long time but I guess I'm getting to the point where I need some more challenge. Here's my list of first:
1. First time starting with rough sawn wood and planing and jointing to almost S4S (for the distressed look)
2. First time building a dovetail drawer and won't be the last.
3. First time turning legs on the lathe - nuttin fancy but they go with the design.
4. First time working with multiple stain combinations, but it was worth it.
5. First time using an oil/urethane finish - and I love that stuff.

A BIG thanks goes out to Biggreen for having the patience to help me turn legs for over 4 hours. I'm torn between buying my own lathe and going back to BGs house because his better half sure makes a fine Rueben.

Anyway, here's a few Pics...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That table looks GREAT, you should be proud, it really looks good!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very very nice. Isn't it fun trying new things?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Your table came out great. The legs are nice looking. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

That's not as "distressed" as you described it. It looks great. BTW, I did find the E clips for the tail stock, that's not the problem. The pin they go onto is worn so the new pins pop off the same way. Anyway, I ordered a new one online. I'll get it someday and be back in business.

later, biggreen


----------

